

Retask 0.4: Celery for humans released - kushaldas
http://retask.readthedocs.org/

======
sayanchowdhury
Retask is really "Celery for Humans" that implements and manages the queue so
soothingly. +1 for the docs too, nicely maintained. Retask saves a lot of
overhead time in comparison to Celery.

